# A very productive day in the shop!



## waterboy12 (Jan 26, 2013)

This isn't really anything special, but i wanted to show that a little perseverance goes along way. Ive been turning for a little over a month now. Almost every day im out in the shop turning, not because i don't have anything else to do but because i want to get better. If your like me you have good days and bad days. and the bad days for me usually end up with me wanting to throw everything down, slam the door behind me and walk away. But you have to keep pressing forward.
The first bowl i ever turned was a piece of poplar that Tim gave me. It was turned on December 14, 2012 on a 30 year old craftsman tube lathe that even after extensive mods was still anything but smooth and steady, but i made due. This bowl has very bad tear out and even had chunks missing from bad catches i was getting. It took about 3 hours to turn that little bowl, but it was special and one ill hold onto for forever. 
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/3F1C93AD-6C2E-4A1C-946D-482649E8C98D-1063-000001DB5CA083CC.jpg
I was sitting in my living room looking at that bowl, wondering how far my turning had come. So i went out to the shop and chucked up another piece of poplar that Tim had gave me. Although the process was nearly the same and the lathe was my new Nova 1624 the outcome was much different. NO tear out, NO missing chunks and it was so smooth i started my sanding with 220.
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/C7ABD107-46FE-4722-BEF3-F975145DBC35-731-00000202564C8D99.jpg
I got the outside done and chucked it back up to hollow out the inside. I made a few cuts and was doing great when tragedy struck
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/61C5AF6F-97C9-494D-8D03-90101F23B12B-731-000002026147E678.jpg 
She came flying off the lathe and forced a design change. I re cut the mortise and turned her around around
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/20360BF4-627B-4381-9F94-A39892F12BB5-731-0000020266D7E0F5.jpg
The inside turned out great, smooth as glass although i did have some burnishing as a result of no relief grind on my gouge. Here is a few pictures of the finished product. It was finished with a few coats of danish oil and a coat of cheap minwax paste wax.
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/99A57660-A487-4423-8DA8-C6568F46D397-731-000002026CFE97E7.jpg
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/3EE94E9C-16E1-439F-9F55-4F0CB77BCA6E-731-00000202722B686C.jpg
http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/40C99B1F-14F3-4931-997A-4E45C14ED35E-731-000002027687AF45.jpg
Like i said this isn't anything special, but i wanted to show how the other amateurs like my self that hard work and perseverance pay off! Its results you can see and feel. So if there's ever a time you get discouraged, don't give up!:hatsoff:


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 26, 2013)

Big difference, man! Keep it up. Bowl number 3 will be even better!

Something to check:
From the pic, it looks as if the walls of the your mortise are straight. Look at your chuck jaws to see if they have a profile (dovetail). If they do, then you really need to dovetail your mortise walls as well. The expansion pressure when you reverse chuck it will be distributed better & should cut way down on the problem. Even if you did dovetail them, maybe you didn't under cut them enough. They need to match pretty close.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 26, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Big difference, man! Keep it up. Bowl number 3 will be even better!
> 
> Something to check:
> From the pic, it looks as if the walls of the your mortise are straight. Look at your chuck jaws to see if they have a profile (dovetail). If they do, then you really need to dovetail your mortise walls as well. The expansion pressure when you reverse chuck it will be distributed better & should cut way down on the problem. Even if you did dovetail them, maybe you didn't under cut them enough. They need to match pretty close.



This is probably bowl 25 or so. I've just always had a problem with poplar. And the recess is dovetailed. I assure you.


----------



## TimR (Jan 26, 2013)

Josh, your progress is nothing short of excellent. You definitely need to meet some of the turners at the Waxhaw club...so make plans next week!
I suspect part of problem is strength of wood and amount of surrounding wall you had. I'm not a big fan of inside chucking, but will if needed. 
Come over tomorrow, well get you some fresh poplar and/or sweet gum.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 27, 2013)

TimR said:


> Josh, your progress is nothing short of excellent. You definitely need to meet some of the turners at the Waxhaw club...so make plans next week!
> I suspect part of problem is strength of wood and amount of surrounding wall you had. I'm not a big fan of inside chucking, but will if needed.
> Come over tomorrow, well get you some fresh poplar and/or sweet gum.



Alright, I'll give you a call this afternoon sometime.


----------

